# JD955 Fuel Shutoff Solenoid



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have 2/1998 955's; both wired the same. When switch is turned to start & run; solenoid pulls backwards to allow for fuel. One 955 does great; the other; I have to take a stick & manually push it back when I turn to the on position; then it starts. On shutoff; it returns forward to stop fuel. Any ideas? I have over 12v @ the red wire into the FSS & the ground is good.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like the shutoff solenoid is the three wire type. One wire is ground, one is ignition(or run), one is start. Your problem unit is either not getting "start" signal, or the pull coil in the solenoid is defective. You could swap solenoids between tractors and see if the problem follows the solenoid or stays with the tractor. Could also get out your test light and jumper wires and do a little troubleshooting.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

3 wire is correct; I will check the wires to make sure ALL is correct. I have 2 of these JDs; I took the new FSS off of the other & had the same results. Added a wire straight from the run side of the switch & still nothing. I am getting 12V on the red wire @ the FSS; it works great if I manually push it back; JD starts right up. Probably something simple; just got to keep checking.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

good possibility that there is a pull in winding and this has gone open circuit, if you have a multimeter, switch this to OHMS and place the red probe onto the positive pole on the solenoid and the other to earth or the body of the solenoid, if there is no reading or value then you have an open, do the same for the other pole and check that also, the fact that you can push the solenoid in and this will hold shows the hold circuit is ok.
most solenoids have a heavy winding for pull in and a light winding for hold.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I will check that out this weekend; thanks.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The shutoff solenoid pull in function is activated by a white wire on the back side of the starter. If you remove the white wire from the starter and connect it briefly to 12 volts, the shut off solenoid should pull in. If it does, that circuit in the starter may be bad. If it does not, then the white wire may be broken or shutoff solenoid is bad.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

Will check that out.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

jd110 said:


> The shutoff solenoid pull in function is activated by a white wire on the back side of the starter. If you remove the white wire from the starter and connect it briefly to 12 volts, the shut off solenoid should pull in. If it does, that circuit in the starter may be bad. If it does not, then the white wire may be broken or shutoff solenoid is bad.


In my original post I said that "both" 955s were wired the same; but after you indicated the white wire to starter; I looked at the functioning 955 & it was wired to the starter; the non-functioning one was wired to a ground. I wired to the starter & bingo; worked like a champ & started right up. A GIGANTIC BIG THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

You're welcome. Glad it was an easy fix!


----------

